

Computer Science in the DPRK [video] - brownbat
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6253_-_en_-_saal_2_-_201412292115_-_computer_science_in_the_dprk_-_will_scott.html#video

======
tdicola
Good talk, but I wish there was a deeper dive into what it was like living and
working in the DPRK. For folks more interested in that, check out this great
talk from HOPE last year: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_HXPm-
PN1g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_HXPm-PN1g)

------
gii
For me the interesting part was the tablet he brought back from DPRK. It
contained 70+ books with their leader' speeches, but they somehow customized
the Android so it is not possible to extract them :D

------
kayman
It was interesting to hear he never saw red star OS. From the recent link, I
was under the impression that red start was the defacto OS of DPRK.

And the have their won TLDs. (top level domains) .web sounds cool

~~~
christop
I don't think you watched too far into the talk :)

He spends a while demonstrating Red Star OS in a virtual machine.

~~~
msane
No you misunderstand. He's referring to not seeing RedStar in use DPRK.

~~~
christop
Yeah, fair enough. Though I seem to recall (I was at the talk) that the
speaker didn't get to see much of North Korea anyway.. but I'd have to re-
watch the talk to be sure!

------
taknil
a probably very different person from the speaker has since released RED STAR
OS 3 as a torrent.

[http://pastebin.com/cHAzyTE7](http://pastebin.com/cHAzyTE7)

[http://www.northkoreatech.org/2014/12/30/red-
star-3-0-deskto...](http://www.northkoreatech.org/2014/12/30/red-
star-3-0-desktop-the-install/)

------
brainburn
"uhhh".

Makes it really hard to watch this.

